# Rating?



## kaitkait (Jun 7, 2019)

How can I improve my driver rating? I'm at a 4.6 right now and it's been like that for months.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

Ouch. Better be careful. That's well below average.

Simple stuff. Be friendly. Keep the car clean. Show up at the right location. And drive conservatively - avoid harsh accelerations and braking. Anticipate times you'll have to brake such as a car close in front of you or being close enough to a light that you might have to suddenly brake if it turns yellow.

A big one I've found it just to be upbeat and cheerful. Your mood will rub off on others. If they're happy when they leave the car, simply because your good mood rubbed off on them, they're more likely to leave you a good rating AND a tip.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2020)

kaitkait said:


> How can I improve my driver rating? I'm at a 4.6 right now and it's been like that for months.


I didn't think you could keep driving if your rating was that low for an extended period of time. But, I guess that varies by market. Aside from the generic list of things to do/not to do...what feedback have you received? That will be an indicator what areas you need to focus on. If you'd like to share your feedback, maybe we could help more... &#128513;


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

Your rating is a 4.6 and been that way for months?

Face it, you cant change you....you're the problem. People don't down rate constantly unless you give them a reason to...and clearly, you are giving plenty of people reason to down rate you.


----------



## Elland Rd (Feb 26, 2020)

kaitkait said:


> How can I improve my driver rating? I'm at a 4.6 right now and it's been like that for months.


Personally I don't think they're deactivating for low ratings like they used to. I've heard people say they had drivers quite a bit lower. Not saying you shouldn't try to improve it. Just that I wouldn't get too worried about 4.6.

Anything you could be doing wrong but don't realize? Like maybe car has a smell but you're used to it and don't notice, etc. Also, I think being nervous about ratings could make things worse.

I'd say act natural, be polite, shower, keep car clean, and drive responsibly are the main things.

Hate to say this. But if you're working in neighborhoods with pax of different demographic than your own (whatever that is), then it could affect your rating. Sad, but true IMO.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

4.6 for months and you have been driving for those months? Gotta mean you are getting a lot of under 5 star ratings; like ongoing. Gotta be a reason.....


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Keep the music/talk radio OFF.

Keep your navigational sound OFF.

Make sure you and your car smell and look okay.

Dont talk politics or religion, not even little comments.

If anyone smokes in your home, your clothes prolly reek and you dont even realize it.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Mista T said:


> Keep the music/talk radio OFF. ❎
> 
> Keep your navigational sound OFF. ✅
> 
> ...


I got top ratings with only 3/5 of these. &#128558;

Good checklist of the bare basics for 4.8+ but they are guidelines and not rules.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

waldowainthrop said:


> Good checklist of the bare basics for 4.8+ but they are guidelines and not rules.


I'm hoping if I publish these that Uber will pay me $50 each for low rated drivers to read them. My own 7x7 course!
&#129315;


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Mista T said:


> I'm hoping if I publish these that Uber will pay me $50 each for low rated drivers to read them. My own 7x7 course!
> &#129315;


So far you're only up to 5x5...


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

4.6 took work.... And it's gonna take a bunch of 5's to bring that average up... I'd want to see pics of your car and know more about your comments you get as well as know about your personality cuz something BIG is driving that number down like that...


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

kaitkait said:


> How can I improve my driver rating? I'm at a 4.6 right now and it's been like that for months.


There is no way to improve w/o paying to reset the game score. If same thing happens again, change whatever you name it.


----------



## ABQuber (Jan 30, 2019)

Gotta be the conversations


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

Bad tech matches up wrong rideshare provider(s) and consumer(s).


----------



## JUVECR7 (Oct 16, 2018)

This is my rating what I do is greet everyone I drive safe but not to slow,my car always smells
Good and is clean. If the pax wanna have a conversation I talk I don’t engage first. I leave my music very low in the background if they like the music I put it louder. Also if they ask for a charge i pass them the cable. I try to be helpful and assist in anyway possible. There’s always someone who gives an attitude I just ignore them and don’t fight with them. Say thank you and have a good day after ending the trip.


----------

